# Hot Glue?



## ams1786 (Sep 30, 2013)

Recently bought a chew toy from Drs. Foster and Smith. Arrived and it was put together very sloppily with hot glue, which left glue strings all over. Also had a big tag reading "Completely safe to chew!" Doesn't sound very safe to me - I'm about to call them and make a fuss, but just wanted to check in to confirm my instinct that hot glue is not, in fact, edible...


----------



## JBun (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess it would depend if the glue they used was non-toxic, but even then I wouldn't want my rabbit eating glue even if it was.


----------



## BunnyRabbitShop.com (Sep 30, 2013)

hi,
hot glue is stated on the package as non toxic, but it seems like a poor choice for a bunny toy! Just because it is technically non toxic doesn't actually mean it is good for them! I believe toys should only be made with edible wood and sisal rope. Those are the only things I use in my own toys. I would definitely ask for a refund!

Andrea


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 30, 2013)

I would be upset as well, even if it is non-toxic, it's by no means good for them.


----------

